# John C. (Fish)er Pharmacist out of Portsmouth, Ohio play on the graphic and name



## stephengray (Nov 15, 2017)

I posted a drug bottle where the graphic, or pic, was a symbol of the druggists name. This one goes a step above and is actually part of the name. John. C. Fisher Pharmacist 9th & Offnere Sts. Portsmouth, O.


----------



## botlguy (Nov 16, 2017)

That, in my opinion, has just about got it all for a pharm. I really like them with addresses which in this case is just the bonus.
Jim S


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 16, 2017)

You know, I think that has got to be the best pharmacy bottle I've ever seen!  I'd consider one with such unique embossing better than even a cobalt druggist, or something like that.


----------



## carling (Nov 16, 2017)

That is Awesome.


----------



## stephengray (Nov 19, 2017)

Yep, one of my favorites.


----------



## stephengray (Nov 19, 2017)

I agree myself. I have colored druggists but I really like this one.


----------



## TimT (Dec 19, 2017)

Some have a HOTEL CORONADO PHARMACY would like to see it better yet purchase it thx


----------

